# Equipment for getting started in snow removal



## Dirtmover (Jan 15, 2020)

Background: We are an excavation company and a general contractor located in the PNW.
We have a few trackloaders/skid steers that we have done some snow removal with the last 2 years. But mainly as an emergency service only

We have multiple trucks ranging from 3/4tonz to 1.5tons

Outlook:
We have picked up a maintenance contract and have the opportunity to pick up a few more. Keep in mind that our average annual snow fall is ~10in but it typically comes in 1 or 2 events that comes with a week or 2 of 15-25 degree weather.


Track loader:
I plan to buy an 8ft snow containment box for our skid steer. I had given some thought to getting a 10ft or 12ft unit but it would make transporting it difficult. Thoughts?

Salting:
I have looked at the turbo turf salt brine applicator that hooks up to the 275 gallon totes. This looked to be one of the best deals I could find. Does anybody have experience with one of these?

Truck plow:
Given our small amount of annual snowfall and the bulk of our lot clearing being handled by our track loader. What would be the best functional/budget option for a snow plow for 3/4-1 ton truck?

Concerns:
Given our low annual snow fall and mild climate. I am hesitant to invest to much into items that can only be used if it snows. The Salt brine applicator will get good use because it is common for us to get rain and freeze.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I would buy a v box spreader for the 3/4 or 1 ton rather than the liquid route


----------



## Dirtmover (Jan 15, 2020)

m_ice said:


> I would buy a v box spreader for the 3/4 or 1 ton rather than the liquid route


We could stick with granular salt, but its fairly expensive in our area. It is not readily available in bulk. Store price in our area is $16-20 per 50lb bag
I can buy it by the pallet for ~$9.5 per bag.
I can buy 275 gallon totes ~$3.70 per gallon

How does that compare to your area?

If granular is the way to go I can look around to see what bulk options would look like.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Dirtmover said:


> We could stick with granular salt, but its fairly expensive in our area. It is not readily available in bulk. Store price in our area is $16-20 per 50lb bag
> I can buy it by the pallet for ~$9.5 per bag.
> I can buy 275 gallon totes ~$3.70 per gallon
> 
> ...


What stores are you looking at? Lowe's and home cheapo or site one?


----------



## Dirtmover (Jan 15, 2020)

BossPlow2010 said:


> What stores are you looking at? Lowe's and home cheapo or site one?


Gallon price on 275 gallon totes is home cheapo.

The bag prices is a blend between all local stores, my pallet price is from one of the areas suppliers.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Interesting, I didn’t know you could buy totes at home cheapo,


----------



## Dirtmover (Jan 15, 2020)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Interesting, I didn't know you could buy totes at home cheapo,


Special order only. Bare ground product. I bought a 30 gallon drum to get started this year and a pallet of snow plo ice melt. ($15 per bag)


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

How are you going to apply it?


----------



## Dirtmover (Jan 15, 2020)

BossPlow2010 said:


> How are you going to apply it?


I planned to build a spray bar with 12volt pump.
Been apply the ice melt with a broadcast spreader until I pull the trigger on what type of spreader I want to go with.
How hard is it to make salt brine. I have quite a few 275gallon totes I can have for free.

I'm not opposed to going with granular, but most all of the bigger companies around here have moved to salt brine.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Dirtmover said:


> How hard is it to make salt brine. I have quite a few 275gallon totes I can have for free.


Hard...more math formulas then just applying regular salt.
Search the site and start reading


----------



## Dirtmover (Jan 15, 2020)

dieselss said:


> Hard...more math formulas then just applying regular salt.
> Search the site and start reading


I figured!
Probably more trouble than it's worth for how little we need


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, unless its larger scale...more work, more trouble.
I'd say just go with granular


----------



## Dirtmover (Jan 15, 2020)

What do I need to be looking for in a Vbox spreader?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Electric
And your choice of chain or augers.

We have only run snowex so that's an auger system. 
They all have there pluses and minuses.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

We run western, both tornado and strikers. Both have served their purpose and been trouble free.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Normally I would also recommend granular. But, when you say rain and freeze...are you talking just a light glaze on the lots or some actual buildup of ice? 

For a Vbox, electric (I can't believe I just typed that) and personally I would only go with a conveyor chain. Had a really bad experience with an auger and would never try it again. 

What size track loader? 8 foot might not be all bad due to the low snowfalls you get. Not sure efficiency really is that important for 10" of snow per year. 

For a plow, just a basic straight blade would be the most budget friendly. Find a dealer that you can trust. Personal opinion but stay away from Meyer and SnowDogg. Even if you won't use it much.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> We run western, both tornado and strikers. Both have served their purpose and been trouble free.


Sounds like you need a VBX then...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Sounds like you need a VBX then...


No thanks


----------



## Dirtmover (Jan 15, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Normally I would also recommend granular. But, when you say rain and freeze...are you talking just a light glaze on the lots or some actual buildup of ice?
> 
> For a Vbox, electric (I can't believe I just typed that) and personally I would only go with a conveyor chain. Had a really bad experience with an auger and would never try it again.
> 
> ...


Often times it is only a light glaze. 
As for our track loader its Kubota SVL75, the bigger box (10ft+) would be nice but would make transport difficult


----------



## maxwell1027 (Feb 8, 2014)

Don't forget to buy a few Snow plow snow shovels.


----------



## Dirtmover (Jan 15, 2020)

maxwell1027 said:


> Don't forget to buy a few Snow plow snow shovels.


We have 2 of them


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Not too sure you’d have great luck plowing with the SVL because those tracks will be terrible in the snow. Snow tracks can be expensive and if you’ll still be using the machine for dirt work in the winter months you probably won’t want to run snow tracks on dirt.
I don’t have experience with tracks so maybe someone else can comment this is just the general consensus I’ve heard.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

S-205 said:


> Not too sure you'd have great luck plowing with the SVL because those tracks will be terrible in the snow. Snow tracks can be expensive and if you'll still be using the machine for dirt work in the winter months you probably won't want to run snow tracks on dirt.
> I don't have experience with tracks so maybe someone else can comment this is just the general consensus I've heard.


It all depends on the track design. Some are better than others.

Camoplast are good year round tracks, they work great in the mud or snow.

But still, they only average 10" a year. Not like he's making a career out of it.


----------



## Rook (Nov 29, 2019)

Dirtmover said:


> Background: We are an excavation company and a general contractor located in the PNW.
> We have a few trackloaders/skid steers that we have done some snow removal with the last 2 years. But mainly as an emergency service only
> 
> We have multiple trucks ranging from 3/4tonz to 1.5tons
> ...


You're just over the border from me!

Seems like I've been noticing more brine trucks this year compared to last year.

Best bet would go for a straight Blade with good dealer support, I don't know if you have the arctic arctic brand down there but lots of guys here use em


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

As far as plows on your 3/4-1 ton trucks, I'd highly recommend getting the same brand plows for all your trucks. That way they can be swapped back and forth between trucks if needed.

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Dirtmover said:


> Special order only. Bare ground product. I bought a 30 gallon drum to get started this year and a pallet of snow plo ice melt. ($15 per bag)


bare ground is an awesome product, i used it on sidewalks, pricey 
look for bulk salt 30 tons delivered


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Sometimes you have to think "outside the box". Often the simplest solution is the best option.


----------



## DaPlowGuy (Jan 19, 2020)

Okay Leigh, you smoked me out, that’s a good one. I think I’m punch drunk after being out plowing all night and laughed my *** off! Great that we can have some humor among us in this racket


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I was out also,finished up at 4 am, so I'm stupider than normal !:hammerhead:


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Dirtmover said:


> Background: We are an excavation company and a general contractor located in the PNW.
> We have a few trackloaders/skid steers that we have done some snow removal with the last 2 years. But mainly as an emergency service only
> 
> We have multiple trucks ranging from 3/4tonz to 1.5tons
> ...


This is just my opinion

but if you barely get snow to begin with but you have customers willing to pay 
Figure out what your costs are for 5 years for all your equipment , material , labor etc 
Add a hefty (50%) profit margin then make the customers sign a 5 year contract with a monthly rate they pay during the winter months.
The premature cancellation fee would cover your costs for buying the equipment to the end of the 5 year period.
So even if the customers all cancelled , at least the equipment is paid for

if the customers don't agree... don't buy the equipment and don't do the work... no loss of risk to you


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Dirtmover said:


> I planned to build a spray bar with 12volt pump.
> Been apply the ice melt with a broadcast spreader until I pull the trigger on what type of spreader I want to go with.
> How hard is it to make salt brine. I have quite a few 275gallon totes I can have for free.
> 
> I'm not opposed to going with granular, but most all of the bigger companies around here have moved to salt brine.


Making brine is not hard 
Once someone actually shares with you how to do it right... reinventing how is a pia.

if "all the bigger" companies are using brine , chances are someone in your area is selling it premade.

until you start using it a lot , it may be simpler to just buy it from someone else.


----------

